# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  VENTA DE CALIBRADORES METÁLICOS DE UVA DE MESA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos: 
Tenemos calibradores de uva para ofrecer a los productores o exportadores que requieran de este instrumento de medición. Contamos con precios competitivos y realizamos envíos a nivel nacional. Contamos actualmente con un pequeño stock, y estamos en capacidad de atender pedidos mayores en menos de 15 días.  *Juego de 15 calibres metálicos:* Diámetros 15 a 28 mm. (incluye 17.5), en argolla tipo llavero. Cada calibre lleva grabado su diámetro nominal.*
Precisión:* Ø nominal - 0,05/+0,15 mm* 
Material:* Aleación de cinc, alta resistencia 
Los interesados puedes solicitar su cotización a Bruno Cillóniz, a través de este tema, o escribiendo un correo a la siguiente dirección de electrónica: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*. También pueden encontrar mis demás datos de contacto en mi firma de usuario. 
Saludos  DSC04082.jpgTemas similares: VENTA DE CALIBRADORES DE PALTA VENTA DE CALIBRADORES ELECTRÓNICOS PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS Venta de Calibradores Metálicos para Uva de Mesa VENTA DE CALIBRADORES ELECTRÓNICOS PARA TODO TIPO DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos... Estamos ofreciendo el juego completo de calibradores de uva a S/.91 ó US$35 (inc IGV)... ¡Aprovechen los precios que ya arranca la campaña!... :Car:   *Pedidos a:* *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Saludos  :Wave:

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno yo quiero un juego para ofrecerlo en mi zona.
Te deposito a la misma cuenta ???
La facturas a nombre de Biofertil. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos... 
¿Lo recogerías en Lima o te lo tendría que enviar a provincia? Confírmame ese detalle para ver cuánto me costaría el envío, que yo te voy a pasar el número de cuenta de una nueva empresa que creé con la que estoy facturando este tema de los calibradores (CPL - Imagen SAC). 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno paga el envio solo es S/. 7 soles en línea, ja. Con eso bajas IGV y renta.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

OK Carlos, pásame tu nombre completo o el nombre completo de la persona que recogería el envío, que yo te voy a pasar a tu correo las cuentas para que hagas el depósito. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Hemos conseguido un nuevo proveedor de calibradores de uva, por lo que podemos ofrecerles el juego completo a tan solo US$20+IGV... ¡El mejor precio del mercado! 
También podemos hacer envíos al extranjero. 
Saludos  
PD: Contamos también con tablas de colores para uvas rojas y verdes.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, ya empieza la campaña de uva de mesa en el Perú y tenemos para ofrecer juegos completos de calibradores metálicos para los que necesiten.  *Precio: US$25 + IGV*   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  DSC04139.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estamos realizando una importación de calibradores metálicos para uva de mesa de 15 piezas en los próximos días, para tener algo de stock para la campaña que ya se inició. Si hay empresas que necesiten calibradores y quieran aprovechar para hacer un pedido en conjunto, pueden contactarse con nosotros para cotizar su pedido. 
Podemos traer calibradores con la página web de la empresa grabada a partir de un pedido de 400 juegos. Luego los pedidos mínimos serían de 100 juegos de calibradores.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, la campaña de uva de mesa 2016 - 2017 ya inició en el Perú, así que les informo que tengo en stock calibradores metálicos de uva de 17 piezas (15 al 30 inc. 17.5 mm). También podemos ofrecer juegos de 15 piezas (15 al 28 inc. 17.5 mm), y si necesitan algún juego específico, podemos importarlos a pedido.  *Juego de 17 piezas:* US$28+IGV c/u*Juego de 17 piezas:* US$25+IGV c/u
PD: También contamos con stock de refractómetros de mano con ATC (0 - 32 °Brix) y tablas de color para uvas rojas (RG1 - RG4) y verdes (TS1-TS4).  :Smile:   *Informes y pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe  Calibrador de uva.jpg

----------

